# PCT after Anaps, Cyp, Deca, Prop and Winnies



## Seth (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I am from South Africa and just looking for innovative PCT, now a common PCT after a cycle like mine would be to wait 54 days for the Deca to clear then to use 14 days of clomid at 50mg followed by 30 days of nolva 20mg daily accompanied with aromasin 20mg daily. 

What is your thought on adding 100mcg Triptoreline and Ostarine (at a non suppresive dose) to the PCT, how and when would you insert it if reccommended. 

I have used 3 cycles, 33yrs old, 198cm and 119kg.

Thanks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Seth said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I am from South Africa and just looking for innovative PCT, now a common PCT after a cycle like mine would be to wait 54 days for the Deca to clear then to use 14 days of clomid at 50mg followed by 30 days of nolva 20mg daily accompanied with aromasin 20mg daily.
> 
> ...



Who says you have to wait 54 days to begin PCT for deca?

All doses of ostarine will be suppressive.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 27, 2014)

Im a fan of osta.

Go for it.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah your pct is jacked. Start PCT 3 weeks after your last deca inject. 50mg clomid 4 weeks. 40 mg nolva 2 weeks. 20mg nolva another 2 weeks. That's a basic PCT. And you run the clomid and nolva at the same time. Where in the world did you get that pct from? A bloke in the gym?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 27, 2014)

I always wait 3weeks for enanthate.. never ran deca but i wouldn't wait longer than 30days.. Hcg, then clomid & nolva. I'd save osta for after pct


----------



## bronco (Jun 27, 2014)

I would recommend stopping the deca 2 or 3 weeks before last test injection, waiting 54 days to start pct is to long imo


----------



## Seth (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for replies. How do you pct when still suppressed?  Deca  X 3 half life's to deplete nandro? Will be using cyp 2 weeks longer then deca. Hcg in cycle and cabaret. Regards.


----------



## Seth (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry cabaser


----------



## bronco (Jun 27, 2014)

Seth said:


> Thanks for replies. How do you pct when still suppressed?  Deca  X 3 half life's to deplete nandro? Will be using cyp 2 weeks longer then deca. Hcg in cycle and cabaret. Regards.



If your using cyp 2 weeks longer than deca, just start pct 2 weeks after last test injection. That will give the deca 4 weeks to clear


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 27, 2014)

Deca takes a long ass time to clear men. Long ass time. If you're doing 3 months on and 3 months off, like a lot of cyclers, you're not even giving yourself enough time off to realize that your PCT probably failed before you hop back on. 

I'd run the test for 2 months longer then deca, but no less then 4 weeks. This is where it is nice to close out a cycle in some prop. 

If you run 300 mg of deca for 16 weeks, you are going to be shut down for a long ass time. 

That said, I fukking love Nand!


----------



## Seth (Jun 28, 2014)

Let me explain properly.   Cyp 14  weeks at 700 mg , deca 12 weeks at 600 mg. The 54 days to pct is after last deca pin in this time I will be on prop and winnies.  Want to ensure deca is gone and prolactin does not show it's ugly head, cabaser to week 16 at 0.5 mg every 5 days.


----------



## Seth (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone with experience with triptoreline ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Seth said:


> Anyone with experience with triptoreline ?



There is, to my knowledge, one (1) single study done out of Spain on this compound. Don't leave your PCT to chance and stick to what's tried and proven, namely clomid and Nolva.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Seth said:


> Let me explain properly.   Cyp 14  weeks at 700 mg , deca 12 weeks at 600 mg. The 54 days to pct is after last deca pin in this time I will be on prop and winnies.  Want to ensure deca is gone and prolactin does not show it's ugly head, cabaser to week 16 at 0.5 mg every 5 days.



If you properly manage E2, by and large most ppl will not have PRL issues. Dopamine agonists can cause more problems than they solve so only use it as necessary. Your first line of defense is keeping your E2 in check.


----------



## Seth (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks again for the replies, i think what i will do is make a lab rat out of myself in a way that its not dangerous. I am running and stilimulating LH throughout entire cycle with 500iu weekly of HCG. 5 days before PCT i will stop the HCG, take 1x100mcg Triptorelin sub Q (yes i found a supplier in SA LOL), after 48 hours i will use 14 days of Clomid at 50mg daily (this is proven to be more effective than a highrer dose for 7 days, then i will use my Nolva + Aromasin for the following 30 days. Doing much research i notice that the guys who use Triptorelin still feel like Demi-gods during a PCT and no harm throwing it in the mix. Will report my findings. The Hexipeptide Triptorelin has not had much reasearch on it but seems promising from the guys who throw it in the mix. By no means am i promoting this but i am purely doing this for my findings. Regards.


----------

